# what kind/size wheel do you use?



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

so my new baby hairless, cosmia, is doing very well adjusting to our family! i have time in the mornings to sit around with her in a fleece pouch, when she's calm, but late afternoon i frequently have somewhere to be, and, of course, that's when her energy magically comes back.

i saw in pictures that she used to have a wheel, and maybe that would help use up some of the afternoon energy so she won't get restless? plus, she's in my sister's room, and my sister, sadly, just lost her hamster, so the sound of a wheel again might be nice for her (it would drive me nuts!).

as i've never put a wheel in my rat cage before, i was wondering what you recommend for a baby rat.

thanks!


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

I was under the impression that rats were too intelligent to use wheels so i've never bothered but recently i've seen a vid that showed a rat having loads of fun on one and a couple of other people seem to have them in their rats cage. Not sure what size though sorry. probably just a standard big one that's solid plastic.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Try a senior size (11 inch) wodent wheel.
I ordered one for Delilah after hearing sooo many good things about them...can't wait to get it!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

11 inches is usually good for smaller rats- for larger boys, at least 12 inches in preferred, and if you have a monster rat, some people are looking desperately for something that's 15 inches! Don't go smaller than 11 inches, it could hurt their spines. 

Solid or very small mesh floors are recommended- the Wodent wheel is great! I have a senior size (11 inches) for my girls. They're not big wheel runners, but they do use it. 

And wheels don't really have anything to do with intelligence, just the need to run and burn off energy. They're just treadmills for rats!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

hmm, i'll see if any place nearby stocks wodent wheels. i only have girls, and none of them are giant. although, i have a feeling, with the wodent wheel being closed off, that they'd just fill it full of food and bedding.

thanks guys.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a 12 inch and neither of my girls will touch it.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My girls LOVE their wheel! Zinc even has a wheelie tail from it. I have an 11 or 12 inch Wodent Wheel.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

All of my girls are wheel runners. I've never had a rat yet that wasn't. I don't think it has anything to do with intelligence.. I mean, people run for fun, so why not rats? Gets the endorphins going XD

I'd recommend getting a 12" wheel, personally, either a Wodent Wheel or Silent Spinner. Most people will say 11" is okay for females, but two of my baby girls ended up getting too big to use my 11" Wodent Wheel comfortably. So I had to put the noisy 12" Comfort Wheel back in for them (do NOT get that kind, it's horribly loud and flimsy).


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a silent spinner and einstein will not touch it. I do not thing it is intelligence with him but more that he just fat and lazy. Even when I take him out to play he never runs just walks.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm one of those people who needs to find a monster wheel for a monster rat

so far the largest I found is made by super pet The Critter Trail Revolution
Overall Size: 15"L x 14.5"W x 17"H

My girls love it. I stripped everything off it & from inside it so it is just the wheel. They can run side by side in it but it is still too small for my big boy DD

I don't think they make a bigger wheel so the big guy will just have to make the best of running stairs for exercise


----------

